
Two Pearls of the Web - _4bcr
https://herebeseaswines.net/essays/2020-05-27-two-pearls-of-the-web
======
netfl0
Another pearl is the Sheldon Brown bicycle repair site:
[https://www.sheldonbrown.com](https://www.sheldonbrown.com) , the content is
so good people maintain it even though he passed away.

If you ever want to take a peek at the “man behind curtain” read
[http://lite.cnn.com/en](http://lite.cnn.com/en) and compare it to the sensory
overload that is their homepage.

When you peel back the css and javascript you’ll find there is very little
substance. Furthermore, the writing is perhaps on a 5th grade level, maybe
lower.

Long live excellent content!

~~~
_4bcr
Thanks for the response! And I agree, it's like some sites just don't have
content. I have nothing against videos, images, CSS, and JavaScript (hey, I am
professionally a frontend developer :)) but often it is just not motivated.

In a way, I think this trend is downgrading to people if you can say that in
English. Most people are not stupid, they see through it - I think, or I hope.
It would be ok (even extremely motivated) with spectacular imagery and so on
if it for instance was a Design site, but quite a few sites where there is no
such link seems to think that visitors can't 'see' that they have nonsense
Stock-images instead of real content.

Nicely put btw: 'sensory overload'.

~~~
psawaya
What happened? Looks like your site is down. :(

